# Setting up a 5.5 gallon tank?



## nickirows1 (Jun 2, 2014)

Hello! I'm new to these forums so I thought I'd tell you guys what I'm up to, maybe gain some input.  So I'm beginning a 5.5 gallon (16inx8inx10in) aquarium -- quite a step down from the 55 gallon one I used to have, but what can you do? I have an all-glass aquarium incandescent hood coming in the mail, as well as a Hagen Aquaclear 20 Power Filter. Currently, my tank looks like this:

imgur.com/hX3RqKa.jpg

Containing fake log mushroom-y thing, as well as a few plastic plants. Anywayyyy, I'm still trying to decide what best to put in the tank. I've read a lot of different opinions. Some people are very strict, saying that only a betta could be placed in the tank. Other people say that's ideal, but completely unnecessary. Personally, I've had a female betta (Amora) that I've had for almost 3 years now in a one gallon, and she's as happy as can be. Buuut I'm always open for other opinions.

Otherwise, I was thinking about the female betta, 2-3 small guppies, and maybe 2 Africa Dwarf Frogs? What do you guys think?  Any alternative suggestions? Also, any links on how to best cycle a tank of this size? Thanks!


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

I can't see that picture but you could consider 6 or 7 of one of these:

Microrasbora erythromicron
Microrasbora gatesi 
Microrasbora kubotai
Microrasbora nana
Microrasbora rubescens

or these

Boraras brigittae
Boraras maculatus
Boraras merah
Boraras micros
Boraras urophthalmoides 

I have a 5 gallon with 7 Boraras brigittae and 5 habrosus cories. My Spec V has 7 Boraras urophthalmoides and lots of RCS.

You could also try a trio of sparkling gouramis.

But I would also add live plants. Easy to do. Get some crypt wendtii and some pygmy chain sword. A 5 gal is a small tank but there's still a lot you can do with it to make it interesting.


----------



## evanb (Jul 10, 2013)

Here are some more ideas:

Endler's Livebearers
Dwarf Orange Crayfish
Thai Micro Crabs
Scarlet Badis
Clown Killies
Shrimp
Snails

Not all at once, of course


----------

